# Forum prepared solve contest



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Prepared solve contest*

After seeing people enjoy solving pre-made scrambles, I figured this thread would create some fun or something. 

I'll post one EVERY OTHER DAY, whenever I'm on the forums, as to not make a gazillion threads.

All times are due at 6 AM the day that the next scramble will be generated.

*Scrambles:* (current scramble will be bolded)

June 26'th_______1'st scramble:
*B' U' F' B2 D' R B' R L' B' F2 R' B2 F L R' F' L B2 D2 R' B' L' U2 B*
Competitors:
jtjogobonito-6.86
Escher-7.10
Sa967St-8.17
Yalow-8.28
BigGreen-9.80
Kian-10.98
bobbyfearfactor-11.92
StachuK1992-14.86
Yes, we can! - 19.52
brunson-24.26
novrill-39.56




June 28'th_______2'nd scramble:
Not available yet
Winner: ____ ____ with a time of __.__

Once you have posted one time, please use that post for at least one week, as my next post will demonstrate.

Remember. White (or black) on top, Green on front for standard color scheme.

Oh. And no programs may be used to find solutions or solution parts. Also, it would be appreciated if you use your own ideas, unless someone just gives "hints," as I did below (about 3 posts down) for Petrus and Roux solvers.

Once you get your final time, a solution would be helpful. Post that in your second/third/etc. post, rather than in your original.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26'th: 14.86 ZZ - see below solution.
June 28'th: 
June 30'th: 
July 2'nd: 

will edit later, with actual times.

Please use your first post in this thread to place all of your times, and further posts to talk about solutions.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26'th: 6.86 Fridrich - green cross. Solution
June 27'th: xx.xx
June 28'th: xx.xx
June 29'th: xx.xx
June 30'th: xx.xx
July 1'st: xx.xx
July 2'nd: xx.xx


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

wow. And I thought the white cross was nice. I got 6 moves on green cross, with a REALLY easy first pair, and decent other pairs.

Edit. ZZ-only four edges misoriented...
Roux or Petrus-easy yellow 1x2x2 block -3 moves.

ZZ idea-
EOLine - x z D M' U M z' x L2 D
U R U' (R U R') R' U2 R U2 R' U R
y2
R U' (R' U2 R) U' R' U' R
U R U' R'
U' L' U R U' R' L U' R U' R'
U2 [A perm]
quite lengthy, but I like it.

43 + A perm = 52 moves, but VERY finger-friendly.

Edit-fixed

14.86s so far; above solution.


----------



## brunson (Jun 26, 2009)

Four move cross on D. Color Neutral FTW! 

June 26th: 24.26 Fridrich

Solution:
Cross: y L' D L R'
1st: R' U R y' R' U' R
2nd: y' L' U2 L2 F' L' F
3rd: R U2 R' U R' F R F'
4th: y R U2 R B' R' B R' <- ZBLS for the double win!
OLL: skip
PLL: J-Perm U2
45 HTM -> 1.8tps
Man, I suck. I'll have to practice that solve and post a better time this evening

June 27th: xx.xx
June 28th: xx.xx
June 29th: xx.xx
June 30th: xx.xx
July 1st: xx.xx
July 2nd: xx.xx


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

brunson. Do you think that this is a good idea?
It's basically fewest-moves + mad turning speed.
Try out my above solution. I'm not positive my cube rotations are correct. :/


----------



## brunson (Jun 26, 2009)

I like it. I'm not sure if I'll have the time for it every day, but it's a fun distraction.

Edit: Holy crap, John is fast.  I guess I'd have to expect that from the the 46th rank in the world.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah. I told him to get sub1, but he's having trouble with it 
I should be able to get a sub12; just gotta practice.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Edit, read the rules, I'll post my solution later.

June 26: 8.28

June 28:
June 29:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

well, you can post your solution now, just do the formatting of your present and future times like the others, please.


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26th - 7.10
June 27th
June 28th
June 29th
June 30th
July 1st
July 2nd


----------



## Escher (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26th solution:
y L' D L R'

y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' r' F r U R' U' R

U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'

U' Uperm U2

= 48 moves
48/7.10 = 6.76 tps. I could probably get sub 7 with a bit more practice. I'm very pleased with both the cancellation into COLL on the last pair, and that the first 3 pairs flow extremely nicely


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, I was silly and posted my solution in my first post. Here's my bad solution. The only good part is the LL.

Actually, the cross is fun too. I like the cross.

Solution y z' U' R' (U D') R z y' 
R' U2 R U' R' U R
d R' U R U' R U2 R' y U R U' R' (bad I know, but I gives a nice LL)
y2 U2 R' U2 R U R U' R'
U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U F R' F' R U R U' R'
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

EDIT: That solution sucked, here's a better one.

Cross:y z' U' R' (U D') R z y' 
1:R' U2 R U' R' U R
2: y' R' U R U2 y R U R'
3: y' z R2 U' R' U R U' R' U z'
4 and kinda LL skip: U2 R U' R' y U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

Update. Instead of this happening daily, it will happen every other day, so I can keep up with times.

Your final times are due by 6AM on the 28'th
I will then give results that afternoon.
A new scramble will be generated then.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26th: 19.52

_can't find a good solution _


----------



## Novriil (Jun 26, 2009)

26th: 39.56 OMFG! Had a G perm what I just learned so I did that almost 10 seconds 

Do I have to write the moves? Usual cross, usual F2L, 2-look OLL was F RUR'U' RUR'U' F' and a corner OLL with two corners opposite way same side. G perm.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 26, 2009)

9.80
very bad roux scramble ill try to sub 9 tomorrow


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26th: 8.17 (I'll keep trying)

EDIT: 7.67


June 28th: DNS
June 30th: DNS
July 2nd: DNS


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 26, 2009)

June 26th solution:



Spoiler



scramble: B' U' F' B2 D' R B' R L' B' F2 R' B2 F L R' F' L B2 D2 R' B' L' U2 B

F cross: R B U L U R' F' (2 pairs connected in the B layer)
first pair:x R' U R2 U' R' 
second pair: U2 L U L'
third pair: y' U F' U F U R U' R'
last pair: L U L'
OLL: y R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think I'm getting much faster with this solution, but I'm sure I can get sub13 if I don't mess up...

Edit. I give up on my solution. Now it's time to try other peoples' solutions (I won't count them)


----------



## Kian (Jun 26, 2009)

10.98

x2 F’ R2 u’ B’ F’ L F u
y’ U L’ U’ L
y U R U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’
U2 R’ U’ R U’ y R U R’
y R’ U2 R
y’ f R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ f’ 
U2 R U R' y' R2 u’ R U' R' U R' u R2


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

This format seemed unorganized, so I created a new thread that should hopefully help me organize times and whatnot.
We are now going to do 5 scrambles a week.


----------

